# Dry fire



## barnyardjeep (Mar 6, 2009)

I just purchased a G17 and could not be happier. After my first time out shooting it I think I am already developing a bad habit. After I put my 17 rounds through the paper the slide is locked back, I release it with a empty mag so I can holster it and inspect my target. This " locks back " the firing pin and the trigger must be pulled to insert a fresh mag. I like to being able to holster it to load up a new magazine. Am I hurting my Glock by dry firing it?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No, you're not hurting your gun by dry firing it.

That being said, do yourself and everyone who has to shoot with you at the range a huge favor and put the gun down and don't shoot it again until you get some *professional* instruction or take the NRA Basic Pistol course. Judging by your post, you are very unclear as to how an automatic pistol functions, which is very bad considering you own one.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You do not need to pull the trigger to insert a fresh magazine. I am with Todd on this one, you probably should consider getting some instruction. You need your weapon system before using it.


----------



## barnyardjeep (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I will have to ask around to find where a pistol course is available.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Calling local gun shops and ranges is a good idea.

Here is the NRA site with their class locator. Might help also.

http://www.nrahq.org/education/Training/find.asp


----------



## barnyardjeep (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link:smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

this may just be my local walmart, but the guy at the gun counter is usually pretty knowledgeable about when hutersaftey/ccw classes are in my town


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

My only time at the range, my standard procedure was:


gun to my right side on the bench, slide back, muzzle downrange, butt to the right
fill magazine
insert magazine
release slide
point downrange
finger on trigger, fire away
slide back after last round; place gun down, repeat

I thought maybe I was doing something wrong, since I wasn't doing any "movie-style" jacking the slide back...!


----------

